# HELP! hair isnt purple enough :(



## Jami (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, i'm a hairdresser, i currently have purple hair, i use wella koleston perfect, but was not happy with the effect and wanted it more vibrant, i have been useing crazy colour burgendy to make it more vibrant, but still not 100% happy and was wondering if anyone knew of any, more vibrant, more permenant purples as its a pain to do evry 3 or 4 days to keep it vibrant, iv seen the matrix prizms plus in violet but not sure if its any good? so if anyone can hep me get a brighter purple it would be much appriciated, i dont know much about colours apart from koleston as iv only been hairdressing a year so all help appriciated.

also does anyone know how i can get matrix from the dealer at salon rates as my old hairdresser worked with matrix and i have family who love the blondes range but i'm finding them expensive to get from most places.

thanks

xx


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 12, 2010)

You should try Special Effects, they have some amazingly bright purples. Also, did you bleach your hair before coloring it?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 13, 2010)

Mix Atlantic Blue and Purple Jerome Russel Punky Colour












Mix them together before applying and you'll get a totally wicked purple. My 7 year old currently has this colour and it is awesome!


----------



## Shanki (Aug 13, 2010)

If you are a hair stylist you should be able to get discounted prices for professional color, look at your local beauty supply. I love punky color, I used it a lot when I was a teen. Only bad side is that it is not permi, so it will fade out. You also have to bleach to the yellow stage too so it will look vibrant. If you want to use Matrix, I am very familiar with the color line. However, priz colors fade away quickly as well. Purple is a color that if you use a semi its going away, but bright red and all reds fade faster. If you want a nice purple color, why not just use violet additions or boosters to your wella?

Also anything labeled VR is going to be vibrant. VRs come in more permi colors and some are semis. I personally use Joico on my hair. But if I were you, I would bleach passed the orange stage, and try to get into a pale yellow. Then I would use a semi color, so you wont damage your hair. If your hair is in good shape after bleaching, wait a day or two. Then apply a perm color, such as Joico 8VR, or wella 8VR or a 6VR if they have those over there I do not know. Be sure to add in some violet additions because VR means violet red. You want to be cooler and more violet so add in the booster. Mix with no higher volume than 10 for your developer. I would even try using a 10 volume, with a tad bit of water to make it only around an 8 volume. You do not want anymore lift at this point, you want more deposit. The higher the developer number the more lift it has, and the longer it will process. I would then leave it on 30 minutes, rinse with cool water, and make sure to use a good conditioner to seal it in.

Joico also makes some fancy semi perm colors, I use magenta for my hilights sometimes. But do not go with the matrix priz you will see fading faster.


----------



## Jami (Aug 14, 2010)

hey, thanks for all of the advice! i will try it all untill i get the colour i want!!!

i bleached my hair just after xmas and didnt like it so went a really light brow, nerly blonde, then decided to go purple but wasnt happy with it, although im a hairdresser i stil have my own stylist, and still run everything by her befor i dye, just to see how she feels, she said bleach highlights then redo the purple so i did, but still wasnt happy, after useing hair dyes every 2 week my hair gos split ends really quick, i then found the crazy colour and although its purple its not the 1 i want.

the colour i want i hve seen on a livejournal website (http ://community.livejournal.com/_bluehair/126359.html) had to put a space in to post this link.

the girl on here had the best purple iv ever seen and the purple i want!!! i would like to do it without haveing to blech again thoug if i can help it as i am looking to get extentions in soon, the lady who does them can get them colour treated to match my hair so as soon as im colour happy they are the next step!

any more advice still welcome, and thanks for all of the advice given, will try them all



xx


----------

